# Trucker's Atlas



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I had been wondering where one found out about low bridges etc, when planning a route for a 12'4" high RV, but had not found any sources of info. However, browsing through Smith's Bookshop recently I came across the "AA Close-Up Trucker's Atlas Britain". It has all the low bridges, low weight bridges, narrow roads, plus rest stops/cafes with large car-parks, etc, that you could wish for - an excellent route planning tool, obviously intended for truck drivers, but equally applicable for owners of large RVs. Very large scale too (1.5" to the mile) Not cheap @ £20, but a LOT cheaper than missing the sign for a low bridge....!!

Apologies if this is old news to some, but I certainly hadn't ever seen one of these before, so thought it worth the post.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a very useful publication, good price on Amazon £13.28

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Close-up-Truckers-Atlas-Britain-Atlases/dp/0749549874


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Chris D

Have a look here

LINK

Go to bottom of page for POI Download

Bill


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Excellent info, thanks .. 
Does anyone know if there is a EU trucker's atlas ?

Jim


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Excellent book have just ordered it for Glenn from Amazon should save a temper or two on our travels :twisted: No more dodgy shortcuts :wink: 
Thanks for the heads up guys

Tina


----------



## RominRonnie (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi
Great info. Do these Truckstops and cafes an pubs allow motorhomes to park overnight.
Thanks
RomingRon


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

WH Smiths and Tesco are doing offers on the Atlas too.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Excellent info, thanks ..
> Does anyone know if there is a EU trucker's atlas ?
> 
> Jim


Not come across one but Michelin mark the height of all bridges under 4 metres in France on their 1cm=1km scale maps as well as campsites.

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peedee said:


> Not come across one but Michelin mark the height of all bridges under 4 metres in France on their 1cm=1km scale maps as well as campsites.
> 
> peedee


Yes indeed, thank's for the reminder, Michelin maps are second to none 8)


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for great info.
Nigel & Pamala


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered mine from Amazon :lol: there seems to be a bit of a delay on delivery so don't all order at once #-o :!:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Received mine next day from WH Smiths. It is rather heavy so hope that Mrs C will be able to lift it.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Is this helpful for anyone with a sat nav? I found it v handy.

http://www.lowbridges.com


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

sugarplum said:


> Is this helpful for anyone with a sat nav? I found it v handy.
> 
> http://www.lowbridges.com


Can you check the website name - tried to access it, but the link fails every time.

Thanks


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

worked for me

des


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Low Bridges*

Chrisdy

If your having problems, go to www.the-big-pitch-guide.com click on RV links and scroll down to the interesting sites section.

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, ordered mine. Worth it for narrow roads alone!


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Low Bridges*



Moandick said:


> Chrisdy
> 
> If your having problems, go to www.the-big-pitch-guide.com click on RV links and scroll down to the interesting sites section.
> 
> Dick


Thanks Dick, will try that.


----------

